# Aquasoil



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ill be in FT Worth/Dalllas area for an upcoming weekend 

does anybody know if there is a LFS that sells Aquasoil in the area. 
i have heard that Fish Inc. has a store in the area is that true?

thanks


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I know The Fish Gallery is has been caring more ADA products, give them a call at (214) 750-7002. If they don't have it, maybe they can steer you in the right direction. Most all of us around here use the Fluorite substright.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

oh. i see. well iknow mike and jeff pretty well but you see im going to dallas for an event and was gonna pick some up but it would cost more in gas to drive to houston than to just have it shpped here. 

thanks digital


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope you'll find ADA AquaSoil when you get to Dallas, TX. It's the best substrate for nutrient demanding fresh water aquatic plants.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i know cris. i refused to use anything else since 2005. its kinda pricy but its def worth it.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

doubleott05 said:


> oh. i see. well iknow mike and jeff pretty well but you see im going to dallas for an event and was gonna pick some up but it would cost more in gas to drive to houston than to just have it shpped here.
> 
> thanks digital


I am fairly certain that I have seen Aquasoil at the Dallas location of the Fish Gallery.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

horray i just found them on line and im gonnna call tehm up to order on the phone and then just walkin and buy it. wooo hooo


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Fish gallery definately has aquasoil along with more ADA products! Be sure the check out their sweet paludarium while you're there!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

gah i called them this morning. and i called houston too 

they both dont have aquasoil.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

try true percula it's in arlington. Last time i was there all i could find was seachem but it might be worth a shot they can usually do orders as long as the order is in by thursday i think. There's a few other shops around the area but most of the ones in fort worth i've seen have been pretty shady and will probably try to rip you off.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is the number for The True Percula - 8174831100. Just as Clay said, if they don't have it in stock, they can order it from the warehouse. They can get you anything within legal limits. I had them track down some seals for my canister filter and they were able to come through. In fact their prices were lower than buying it online and paying shipping charges.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

since you're in houston, there's a pet store on 610 and Bissonet. I was just there and they have a lot of ADA stuff and they have aquasoil for $28 vs $32 up here.

Hey, if you're coming up here, wanna gimme a plant package??? =)


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks guys 

i wont be in houston just the dallas / ft worth area. 

oh and that pet store in houston is city pets i used to go there like 1-2x as week. they got great deals.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

oh, well I'm in Dallas =) I still wanna see your tanks. hehe...


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well drive on up to kansas city then. heh heh.

speaking of that i need to find some people to start a kansas plant club or somthing similar. the local fish club focus is on fish. i need plants (twiches many times ) plants clubs (twitch twitch)


----------

